
Science has limits - hhs
https://undsci.berkeley.edu/article/0_0_0/whatisscience_12
======
waffleguy
Almost everything in the list is pure emotional not logical. This could have
been summed up by saying science doesn’t explain illogical things like
subjective points of view on morals, art, how to use knowledge. The God one is
interesting because it’s not emotional. Either God exist or doesn’t. However,
I think we just don’t have sufficient knowledge, technology, and sources right
know to prove it one way or the other, but if we don’t blow ourselves up...

~~~
julienreszka
God doesn't need to exist to give essence to existence.
[https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/nonexistent-
objects/](https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/nonexistent-objects/)

~~~
waffleguy
Umm, I never said anything close to resembling that idea.

~~~
julienreszka
You said "Either God exist or doesn’t." This isn't necessarily true.

~~~
waffleguy
True, and it is true.

